
Show HN: Next-Gen Community Discussion Forum Using Reputation System Algorithms - whack
http://www.thecaucus.net/#/about
======
based2
From Hello-World to Web-Launch in 2 Years

[http://www.thecaucus.net/#/content/caucus/tech_blog/107](http://www.thecaucus.net/#/content/caucus/tech_blog/107)

"Promoting/sponsoring is a great way for you to thank the content creators who
have made this content possible, and to boost the visibility of inspiring
discussions or comments.

Promoting costs US$1, and gives the promoted post a score-boost, thus allowing
it to be seen by more people. Promoting can also be free! Everyone receives 1
promote-token every week, which allows you to promote 1 post every week for
free.

Sponsoring costs US$4, of which US$3 will be sent to the poster, as a tip for
their efforts. It also gives the post an even more significant score-boost,
ensuring that it's seen by even more people.

To promote a post, simply click on the up-arrow for any discussion/comment,
which you have already up-voted. To sponsor a post, simply click on the up-
arrow again, one more time. You can also read here more details about how and
why we have this system.

To make your user-experience as smooth as possible, your account will be
debited as soon as you click on the promote/sponsor buttons, with no further
confirmation prompts. If something has gone horribly wrong and your cat has
jumped on your keyboard, just contact us and we will make things right!"

~~~
whack
Glad you liked it!

------
whack
For anyone who's interested in Software-Engineering-Discussions, I even
created [this
community]([http://www.thecaucus.net/#/content/software/heap_sort](http://www.thecaucus.net/#/content/software/heap_sort))
specifically for you guys. Hope you like it!

